# to keep or not to keep oul injection on a 1990 suzuki dt55



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Keep it nothing wrong with the Zune oil injection systems. Just don't let it sit up or the oil will gel in the oil filter and burn it up.


----------



## jschilli (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks. What do you mean by sit up? The motor being completely vertical?


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

No lack of use, no outboard should sit with out being started for more than 60 days (I crank mine every 30) with out 1st proper precautions to insure no issues the one mentioned above is one of many that can occur.


----------

